# Lather Lovers Additive Test Results



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 16, 2018)

Here's a link to a source to learn what to expect from various additives designed to increase lather in bar soap.  The pictures show lather results after cure and one year later.  Enjoy!

https://www.modernsoapmaking.com/updated-lather-lovers-additive-testing/



> LATHER LOVER’S ADDITIVE TESTING SWAP RESULTS
> Soap Dish Forum, during the week of January 1st, 2012
> 
> 25 different additives were tested:  Sodium Lactate, Granulated Sugar, Honey, Silk, Rosin, Bentonite Clay, Tetrasodium EDTA, Powdered Goats’ Milk Powder, Aloe Vera Juice, Canned Coconut Milk, Powdered Coconut Milk, Beer, Fresh Goat’s Milk, Canned Evaporated Milk, Powdered Sugar, Kaolin Clay, Cetyl Alcohol, Oat Milk, Yogurt, Sorbitol, Sodium Citrate, Palm Kernel Oil, Kefir, Sodium Citrate & Sorbitol.
> ...


----------



## Alzie (Aug 17, 2018)

Thank you for posting this!


----------



## SoaperForLife (Aug 17, 2018)

Interesting read... I guess that people should keep the sugar in the bowl from now on.


----------



## Dennis (Aug 17, 2018)

Interesting.  Thank you.  Beer soap coming up!


----------



## Silver (Aug 17, 2018)

This is really detailed and insightful. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 14, 2018)

SoaperForLife said:


> Interesting read... I guess that people should keep the sugar in the bowl from now on.


A lot of people sure do like to add it, don't they. I'm from the Plain Jane school of "less is more".  I've never tried sugar to bump the lather ... beer, yes; sugar, not so much. Never felt the need. I think the way to get an awesome lathering soap is to find the right combo of cleansing (lather), conditioning, and hardness from the blend of oils/fats/butters used.


----------



## Steve85569 (Oct 14, 2018)

Aloe vera and citric stay in my additives list. Sugar not so much.
Who knew?
Thank you very much!


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 14, 2018)

I can definitely say that Sorbitol does up lather. I am not from the less is more crowd. I like additives to prevent dos, up lather, and help soap scum.


----------



## TeresaGG (Oct 14, 2018)

This is a no way a comprehensive list of the conclusions. What I want to try when I am ready to experiment with this is:
Limit superfat to 5%
Honey for silkiness
Aloe for creamy bubbly
Beer for big bubbly
Kaolin clay rather than Bentonite clay
Try Oat milk
Sodium citrate for bubbles and hard water
Try Palm kernel oil if I react to Coconut Oil
Sorbitol increases leather as well as helping transparency


----------



## SoaperForLife (Oct 15, 2018)

Zany_in_CO said:


> A lot of people sure do like to add it, don't they. I'm from the Plain Jane school of "less is more". I've never tried sugar to bump the lather ... beer, yes; sugar, not so much. Never felt the need. I think the way to get an awesome lathering soap is to find the right combo of cleansing (lather), conditioning, and hardness from the blend of oils/fats/butters used.


I'm with you Zany...although when I was a newbie I tried pretty much everything.  Guess that's one of the things that make soap making so addicting.


----------



## lsg (Oct 15, 2018)

Interesting read.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 15, 2018)

SoaperForLife said:


> I'm with you Zany...although when I was a newbie I tried pretty much everything.  Guess that's one of the things that make soap making so addicting.


I am not a newbie and some additives make a big enough difference to use them, that I will say my soaps are much better now than when I was a newbie using no additives. There was the time I thought simple was better. Using Chelators and lowering superfat has not only helped slow soap scum it has helped my drains. Using an antioxidant has helps squelch dos in my soaps containing lard and additives such as sorbitol has helped lather without upping CO or PKO, which I keep under 20%. Using vinegar for water replacement or partial water replacement also seems to contribute some to lather but certainly makes a harder soap without the cost of sodium lactate, which I really never have used. Progress can make for better soap


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 15, 2018)

^^^^ This exactly....same as Carolyn!   Simple is not always better.


----------



## beckster51 (Oct 15, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> I am not a newbie and some additives make a big enough difference to use them, that I will say my soaps are much better now than when I was a newbie using no additives. There was the time I thought simple was better. Using Chelators and lowering superfat has not only helped slow soap scum it has helped my drains. Using an antioxidant has helps squelch dos in my soaps containing lard and additives such as sorbitol has helped lather without upping CO or PKO, which I keep under 20%. Using vinegar for water replacement or partial water replacement also seems to contribute some to lather but certainly makes a harder soap without the cost of sodium lactate, which I really never have used. Progress can make for better soap


 
Carolyn, I have been toying with adding sorbitol to my soap because I really do enjoy a good lather.  How much do you generally add and where do you get it, if you don't mind sharing this information.  I haven't found any reference that I trust about how much and what form.  You, I trust.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 15, 2018)

beckster51 said:


> Carolyn, I have been toying with adding sorbitol to my soap because I really do enjoy a good lather.  How much do you generally add and where do you get it, if you don't mind sharing this information.  I haven't found any reference that I trust about how much and what form.  You, I trust.


I use the powdered at 1-1.1% of my total batch. You can always play with the amount
This is the one I buy  on Amazon.  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019FYWF18/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## beckster51 (Oct 15, 2018)

Thank you, Carolyn!  It's nice to know where to start, and I am sure I will play with it.  I can't decide if I want to do sorbitol or beer.  I'll probably try them both and compare like a good soaper.  I have been using sugar since I started making soap a few years ago, and I have also used milks, but never either of these two.  It just never occurred to me until I started doing research on upping my lather.


----------



## soapmaker (Oct 16, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> I can definitely say that Sorbitol does up lather. I am not from the less is more crowd. I like additives to prevent dos, up lather, and help soap scum.


Sorbitol is expensive, though I also know it ups lather. Where do you get yours and how much do you add?


----------



## soapmaker (Oct 16, 2018)

Sorry, I just now saw your post.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 16, 2018)

It is not cheap, but with my using lower PKO and CO I am finding it really helps kick up the lather. I just de-molded some 50% shea soaps with 10% pko/co split. They already lather well. Usually my shea soaps take a few months to give any lather, now I am not saying it is a lather you would write home about, but it is lather


----------

